# Malay tigar



## Jamesatats (Jul 23, 2017)

Is Malay tigar sustenance 250 gtg?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 23, 2017)

Just go away....jesus christ!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2017)

Sustenance.....lololol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 24, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Sustenance.....lololol


 250 calories of nutrition


----------



## PFM (Jul 24, 2017)

Tigger and Pooh?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 24, 2017)

That shit sounds psychedelic 🙄


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Just go away....jesus christ!



Starting to be the norm isn't it ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2017)

*tiger 

*sustanon

Seems like a shit source. Selling crappy brands. I would avoid this.


----------



## Jamesatats (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry spelling mistake, predictive text! Have you or anybody else ever used or heard of anyone having good results?


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes, I had great results. I needed a skin bleach and some dental work post cycle, but I was happy with the results.

before
View attachment 4197


After 9 week cycle @ 42mg/wk
View attachment 4198


----------



## Jamesatats (Jul 24, 2017)

Somebody must have used this stuff heard mixed reviews on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2017)

Jamesatats said:


> Somebody must have used this stuff heard mixed reviews on it.



A google search pulls up a few different sites. Only good reviews were from people with a single post singing the sources praises. Those are bullshit posts by people paid to put them out there.

There is plenty of bad though. So stop trying to look for the good


----------



## Jamesatats (Jul 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A google search pulls up a few different sites. Only good reviews were from people with a single post singing the sources praises. Those are bullshit posts by people paid to put them out there.
> 
> There is plenty of bad though. So stop trying to look for the good



Can you help me with any decent sources?


----------



## Jamesatats (Jul 24, 2017)

Any sources?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamesatats said:


> Any sources?



Dr. Tillacle is who you are looking for. PBFS is the stuff you want.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamesatats said:


> Can you help me with any decent sources?


Sure.  Hookup with every dude in the Craigslist m4m.  Bareback, of course. 
In a few months, get some bloods.   
Bam.  HGH and anavar.
You're welcome.

Go find another board for this crap. 
This isn't a source board.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamesatats said:


> Any sources?



These guys are pretty good and are domestic here.

Disclaimer: Don't click unless you really need a source.


----------



## RoidsBulgaria (Jul 25, 2017)

The name Malay Tiger is realy funny for roids brand. But substance is perfect and work hard !


----------



## stonetag (Jul 25, 2017)

Somebody forgot to close the gate. ^^


----------



## Mythos (Jul 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> These guys are pretty good and are domestic here.
> 
> Disclaimer: Don't click unless you really need a source.


. 
Noooo:32 (11): whyyy


----------



## Fat Gig (Jul 26, 2017)

I loved my batch of malay tiger and Mom said she could really notice the differance as well.What a great product.


----------

